# Symply Salmon and Potato???



## nellynay (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, i am new to this site and would appreciate any advice regarding hypoallergenic dog food.
So, i go into my local pet shop for advice as my 7 month old springer frequently has an upset tummy and awful wind too. Previously he was on James Wellbeloved and i also tried Burns but still same problems with his stools and a few costly trips to the vets. The assistant at the pet shop advised me to try him on the Symply range as he may have rice or grain allergies and the feedback she got from customers were very positive.
Ok, so this is where i get confused. I have noticed an improvement since being on this brand for 3 days BUT it's so expensive !! I agree with the saying 'you pay for what you get' and i do want the best for my dog but at £40 for a 12kg bag, seems quite alot. I have been looking on the net at alternatives like Wafcol and Wainwrights but the cheaper one's advertised i've not heard of like Tittmuss and cannot find any reviews. Am feeling quite overwhelmed by it all so please if you know your dog food can you help me out??? 

Thanks !!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

nellynay said:


> Hi, i am new to this site and would appreciate any advice regarding hypoallergenic dog food.
> So, i go into my local pet shop for advice as my 7 month old springer frequently has an upset tummy and awful wind too. Previously he was on James Wellbeloved and i also tried Burns but still same problems with his stools and a few costly trips to the vets. The assistant at the pet shop advised me to try him on the Symply range as he may have rice or grain allergies and the feedback she got from customers were very positive.
> Ok, so this is where i get confused. I have noticed an improvement since being on this brand for 3 days BUT it's so expensive !! I agree with the saying 'you pay for what you get' and i do want the best for my dog but at £40 for a 12kg bag, seems quite alot. I have been looking on the net at alternatives like Wafcol and Wainwrights but the cheaper one's advertised i've not heard of like Tittmuss and cannot find any reviews. Am feeling quite overwhelmed by it all so please if you know your dog food can you help me out???
> 
> Thanks !!


Wainwrights Salmon & Potato (PAH) is around £33.00 for 15kg ( I think!) and is good.

Arden Grange Sensitive Fish & Potato is around £45.00 for 15kg - Vet UK are good with prices.

Then there's Fish 4 Dogs, which is excellent, try Vet UK for that.

Claire


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Depending why your dog has an upset tummy. If you are wanting to stay away from cereals then Wafcol salmon is good. The Fish4dogs also. The Titmus I have just loooked at and has oats and maize so not an option in my book. The Symply has oats in too. Not fed Wainwrights so can't offer help there

I feed prinarily raw but like to have dried in as a standby and the only 2 I would have are the Wafcol and Fish4dogs salmon range


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

my girl who has a sensitve stomach can eat Fish 4 Dogs or Arden Grange Sensitive


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Just looked on Vet UK.

Fish4Dogs complete is £35.68 (the salmon is slightly more expensive, though). That's for 12kg with free delivery.

Claire


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I agree about the Fish4dogs being a good one you may find you need to feed less than your usual brand so it goes further.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed my almost 8 month old Springer on Wainwrights Salmon and , because on JWB duck and lamb both with rice he used to have the squits a lot and awful wind, so we tried him on a non rice based food which he seems okay with, he is quite a lean dog, but has lots of energy and so when we got his half sister bitch who had the squits on her Dr Johns food of chicken and rice we moved her over to the Wainwrights salmon and potato too and she is doing well, it is around £33.50 for 15kgs, but sometimes you get a buy one get one half price deal, so i often stock up then.

Would love to see some pics of your springer pup too!


----------



## nellynay (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all,i will look into the different brands you have recommended. Have just come across a website offering a 20% discount if you order Symply from them. I have also found another brand called Skinners duck and rice although i am thinking the same as you Rolosmum in that it may be the rice causing the problems. Your springers are beautiful and very similiar to my Alfie,i will upload some photo's and lets hope it works as this is the first time i've posted on a forum :laugh:

























Yay it did !!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome.
Lovely pics, what a gorgeous doggie.

Another thought to add to the pot is [email protected] Advance Sensitive. I think its slightly better than the WW salmon and potato but the only one from that range I would feed, the chicken, beef and lamb arent as good as WW. 
I believe [email protected] also do Fishmongers which is good.

I would stay away from Skinners if you thing rice could be a problem


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

There's quite a few that do fish and potato foods. Wainwrights, fishmongers (another of pets at homes own brands), fish4dogs, barking heads, simpsons do a range of rice free foods that are potato based.


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

dont know if this will help but my beagle has a sensitive tum and very sensitive skin. i now feed her on PAH new advanced salmon dry food n she loves it and her itchy skin is gone and it doesnt affect her tum. if you go in to PAH and explain the problems you ar e having they might let you have a sample. if not - if you buy there own brand food and it isnt suitable they will refund you even if you have used some of it. they then send the opened food to a local rehoming shelter.


----------



## nellynay (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I have stuck with the Symply range along with Naturediet and he is doing great on it,no upset tummies for a while now  Plus my local pet shop has lowered the price so all good.


----------



## Soykapitan (Sep 11, 2012)

Myself and a number of friends, order our dog food straight from a manufacturer of major brands. The ingredients of the simply range of foods look very similar to our food.
Go to 'fittlifepetfood.com' and have a look at the information there. For instance the Salmon and potato is selling for £28.50 plus £5.00 delivery. Free delivery for two bags.
Call the phone number on the website send have a chat. Happy to answer questions you may have.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Soykapitan said:


> Myself and a number of friends, order our dog food straight from a manufacturer of major brands. The ingredients of the simply range of foods look very similar to our food.
> Go to 'fittlifepetfood.com' and have a look at the information there. For instance the Salmon and potato is selling for £28.50 plus £5.00 delivery. Free delivery for two bags.
> Call the phone number on the website send have a chat. Happy to answer questions you may have.


google can't find that website and when I tried search there was no site coming up called 'fit life pet food'?

I was looking at Symply too where was the site you got 20% off? £40 for 12kg not bag considering some charge that much for 5-7kg of their food!

Do you only get 20% off the first order then it's full price again?

Fishmongers isn't bad but the kibble is too big for some of my dogs favourite treat toys so trying to find smaller kibble.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

The site seems to be suspended and also is an old link.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

Both my dogs are on Fishmongers, one has a rice, soya and wheat allergy!

Can't recommend it enough, no wind, solid poops and they both adore it.

Recently been reduced to £25 for a 10kg bag.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

penguin said:


> Both my dogs are on Fishmongers, one has a rice, soya and wheat allergy!
> 
> Can't recommend it enough, no wind, solid poops and they both adore it.
> 
> Recently been reduced to £25 for a 10kg bag.


mine like the wet though it doesn't freeze well.. tends to be very watery when defrosted again and more sloppy consistency than naturediet which freezes better in kongs I think.

Not sure how long you meant to keep them in fridge but still got a few left in there.


----------

